# מחיר מנה בחוות טור סיני



## energizeriL (17/8/13)

מחיר מנה בחוות טור סיני 
היי חברים!!
רציתי לשאול האם מישהו כאן יודע מה הם המחירים בחוות טור סיני, לחתונה בקיץ?
באתר MIT4MIT ראיתי בביקורות מחירים מצחיקים של 60-70 שקלים למנה.... זה הגיוני???
תודה !


----------



## ויקי123 (17/8/13)

זה מחיר רק למקום, לא כולל אוכל 
בסופו של דבר המחיר יוצא די גבוה כי יש תשלום למקום, תשלום לקייטרינג וגם תשלום חובה להגברה.


----------



## energizeriL (17/8/13)

הבנתי! תודה


----------

